

Rich Sharing for the Web [abstract of pdf paper] - self
http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/2009/HPL-2009-169.html

======
walterbell
Some of these ideas appear to be present in HP Trust Circles,
[http://www.cryptomill.com/discover2014/HPTC%20Product%20Brie...](http://www.cryptomill.com/discover2014/HPTC%20Product%20Brief.pdf)

